# RS4 Avant.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Not as nice as the B7 :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know someone who will love that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's better looking than the B7, but just not in that colour.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know someone who will love that


It's too big to pull that colour off


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i want it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooh,  , fab colour 8) ... Doesn't work on such a big car though.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I know someone who will love that
> ...


It would work if it was matt.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks better in Red.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not liking the silver strips on the front and rear splitters.

Or the fact it doesn't have a 5L V10 Twin Turbo engine. :lol:


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Not as nice as the B7 :x


^^ +1


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Kell said:


> Looks better in Red.


Red is to common IMHO.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jampott said:


> Not liking the silver strips on the front and rear splitters.


^ +1

Hopefully it will be an option like on the TTRS


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, black would be better. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

They lost it after the B5 - no subsequent RS4 has looked as phat.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> They lost it after the B5 - no subsequent RS4 has looked as phat.


Oh, I don't know... a B7 with black optic pack looks pretty cool.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > They lost it after the B5 - no subsequent RS4 has looked as phat.
> ...


Cool, sure, but just doesn't have the rear-view menance....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The B7 looks much more squat and tough I reckon.


----------

